# premium curly opiuma



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

This is the largest curliest nastiest log i have had yet in 17 years cant wait to split it open i 1/4sawed a small branch to see grain.Every inch of the bark is rippled and warted with burl crazy!


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Beautiful wood. Please let us see what the log looks like.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you going to flat saw or quarter saw the log? Beautiful wood by the way. I'd never heard of this species before today.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

oh man.. that is beautiful!


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

What a find.

I looked on the net. most references to Hawaii ? But not much else. Does it have another name?


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

finally cut the opiuma ill take some more pictures.Nicest wood i have cut yet curly quilted and birdseye some pieces have it all mixed in wow!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

That is some awesome looking lumber. Drooling!


----------



## RandyTsuch (Nov 1, 2013)

OP is from Hawaii, so it must be an Hawaiian tree.

And I agree it is really cool looking stuff.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Had to google it for scientific name. The wood database has it as 
Pithecellobium dulce Monkeypod
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/monkeypod/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Wild. I've seen monkeypod stuff any never been impressed
but this is something else.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Sent me a piece for a closer look asap!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

great lumber..


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful looking wood. Keep us posted : )


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

S


----------



## NickyP (Sep 6, 2013)

WOW-WEEEEEEEE!!! You are definitely reaping the fruits of your labor on this one!!!


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)




----------

